# Anybody else eat all whole eggs?



## Diesel618 (Feb 16, 2011)

I eat 8 eggs a day currently, and a natty buddy of mine is always on my ass that I should at least make half of the eggs I eat egg whites. Coincidentally enough, this guys BF% is waaay above mine. I just don't hold fat no matter what I eat within reason. No cardio in the winter. I just don't gain. So would there really be any benefit to wasting protein by throwing out the yolks? I would just have to use more eggs per day and waste money. Do yolks really raise cholesterol that much? And would more cholesterol mean more converted to testosterone?


----------



## CG (Feb 16, 2011)

Personally? I say fuck that noise. I've got a semi-high bf, but I still eat whole eggs. I eat lobster. I use butter. My diet is mediocre at best. I've got low cholesterol. 2 eggs a day(minimum) for (minimum of) 5 days a week. After a weekend of drinking like a fish, eating like a slob and having 4 eggs for breakfast for 2 days, my cholesterol was 149. BANG BANG! Lol

Some people are more prone to being lard asses.(me) Some people are meticulous on so many aspects of their diet, but fuck it all up in just one way.(I fuck it up in moar ways than one)

Imho, as long as your blood work is ok, and you can meet\exceed your goals, keep doin whole eggs.

(Side note HOLY FUCKING SHIT, FUCKIN 8 EGGS A DAY? GOOD FUCKIN GOD MAN!) Lol

GICH

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Feb 16, 2011)

I usually just eat the whole egg. I used to throw the yolks away, but now I just eat them.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I eat 8 eggs a day currently, and a natty buddy of mine is always on my ass that I should at least make half of the eggs I eat egg whites. Coincidentally enough, this guys BF% is waaay above mine. I just don't hold fat no matter what I eat within reason. No cardio in the winter. I just don't gain. So would there really be any benefit to wasting protein by throwing out the yolks? I would just have to use more eggs per day and waste money. Do yolks really raise cholesterol that much? And would more cholesterol mean more converted to testosterone?



I wouldn't worry about it.... as long as you are reaching your caloric intake and attaining the results you desire.

My only concern would be if you were genetically predisposed to cholesterol problems.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm fairly certain that I was blessed with pretty good genetics as far as health goes. No one in my family that I know of has Diabetes, heart problems, cholesterol problems, etc. Just good ol fashioned American alcoholism and depression. My cholesterol is kind of messed up at the moment though because I kickstarted my current cycle with Superdrol. Maybe I SHOULD watch the yolks...hmm.

Thanks for the quick replies bros. I might have to start hanging around the diet forum more.

By the way, 8 eggs is nothin lol. I know guys that eat 20+ a day lol.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 16, 2011)

I was blessed with genetically high choleserol. At 25 yrs old my bad cholesterol was at 220. Supposed to be 100 and I'm not overweight.  Doc put me on a pill and I'm in perfect range now. Since I went on the simvastatin I now eat more yellows but not every one. I also have 8 eggs every morning but only 4 yellows. I throw the shell away all the time. Lol


----------



## GMO (Feb 16, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> By the way, 8 eggs is nothin lol. I know guys that eat 20+ a day lol.




Yup...

For me, it depends on my goals.  If I am running AAS on a bulk...HELL YEAH gimme them yolks!  If I'm on maintenance, I'll usually do half and half.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yup...
> 
> For me, it depends on my goals. If I am running AAS on a bulk...HELL YEAH gimme them yolks! If I'm on maintenance, I'll usually do half and half.


 
That's kinda my thoughts. I've been on a never ending bulk since high school. I want to get to 225 before I start to diet down for my first show, and since I'm at 4200 cals and not gaining much at all in the way of BF, I figure why not. Thanks.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 16, 2011)

Hasn't it been shown that dietary cholesterol intake has little to no effect on serum cholesterol levels?

Hell yes I eat whole eggs.  I used to eat 10-12 a day.


----------



## isdatzo (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn well eat the whole egg.
Sadly, I often forget to buy them


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2011)

I love whole eggs. Hubby does too - he eats five every day, fried in butter.


----------



## damage (Feb 16, 2011)

there is good cholesterol in the yolk.......so please dont throw away your yolks.

Look into Niacin supplementation for good HDL numbers. Dont worry about the flush, they go away with time.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 16, 2011)

I love eggs... but apparently not as much as you guys. Dayum! LOL 
I eat about 6-8 a week (3 whites to 1 yolk).

Anyone eat egg substitute? Are these unhealthy?


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> I was blessed with genetically high choleserol. At 25 yrs old my bad cholesterol was at 220. Supposed to be 100 and I'm not overweight.  Doc put me on a pill and I'm in perfect range now. *Since I went on the simvastatin* I now eat more yellows but not every one. I also have 8 eggs every morning but only 4 yellows. I throw the shell away all the time. Lol



Does that particular statin impact the liver negatively?  I'm curious as my GP put me on pravastatin and it is contraindicated in patients with impared liver function.



x~factor said:


> I love eggs... but apparently not as much as you guys. Dayum! LOL
> I eat about 6-8 a week (3 whites to 1 yolk).
> 
> Anyone eat egg substitute? Are these unhealthy?



I usually make a liquid meal out of 2 whole eggs and a carton of pasteurized egg whites.  I am not sure what is in egg "substitute", but the pasteurized whites are super convenient.


----------



## calaja52 (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah i eat atleast 5 whole eggs a day.. used to eat just the whites when i first started because thats what everyone says do and i was scared of fats because they are bad!! then once i educated myself a little i realized that whole eggs got all kinds of good stuff in them


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 16, 2011)

You need the yolk. That is where the all the good nutrients are!


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 16, 2011)

6 a day.  3 scrambled in the microwave for breakfast, and 3 hard boiled around 5pm or so.


----------



## Arra (Feb 17, 2011)

By genetically predisposed are we talking about familial hypercholesterolemia?:



> The Simon Broome Familal Hyperlipidaemia Register Group followed 3000 people with hypercholesterolemia, at most recent, 102 of them died of a heart attack.But if you take the same age group in the English population they calculated the expected number to be 40.
> 
> Other studies about famlial hypercholesterolemia:
> 
> ...


(courtesy of Uffe Ravnskov and Anthony Colpo)

And a few points about statins made by Dr. Dwight Lundell, one of the first people to successfully operate on a beating heart-

Statins:
Lower cholesterol
Do modestly decrease mortality in *middle-aged* with *known CHD.*
Do *not* decrease mortality or heart attack rates in any women.
Do *not* decrease mortality rates in men of any age who have not been diagnosed with heart disease.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 17, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Does that particular statin impact the liver negatively?  I'm curious as my GP put me on pravastatin and it is contraindicated in patients with impared liver function.



Honestly I dont know.  The doc checks my bloodwork about every 12 months and hasn't told me of any issues with my liver.  Wish I had more for ya.


----------



## MDR (Feb 17, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I usually just eat the whole egg. I used to throw the yolks away, but now I just eat them.



Yup, me too.


----------



## Blktaws6 (Feb 17, 2011)

normally do 10 a day.  4 in the morning, 2 whole/2 whites and 6 whites as part of my early afternoon snack.


----------



## Kenny537 (Feb 17, 2011)

I gulp down liquid egg whites everyday.  Pretty much because I'm lazy, and I'm not crazy about how omelets taste.  But if I am home for the weekend, my mom will make me veggie filled omelets!


----------



## MissionHockey (Feb 17, 2011)

I have always stuck to separating the yolks from the eggs. When I am trying to put on weight I will eat the entire egg, but usually throw the yolks in the trash. I've recently discovered that egg shells are really beneficial to soil so I have been crushing them up and putting them on top of the dirt in my planter. I figured if they have some benefit I mind as well use them for that instead of throwing them away.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 17, 2011)

MissionHockey said:


> I have always stuck to separating the yolks from the eggs. When I am trying to put on weight I will eat the entire egg, but usually throw the yolks in the trash. I've recently discovered that egg shells are really beneficial to soil so I have been crushing them up and putting them on top of the dirt in my planter. I figured if they have some benefit I mind as well use them for that instead of throwing them away.


 
You growin anything I might be interested in? 

Thanks for all the replies. Tons of great info. I'll stick to the whole eggs for now, might come back in about 3 months when I start cutting with a similar thread, cuz you guys know your shit it seems. Thanks again.


----------



## Blktaws6 (Feb 17, 2011)

MissionHockey said:


> I have always stuck to separating the yolks from the eggs. When I am trying to put on weight I will eat the entire egg, but usually throw the yolks in the trash. *I've recently discovered that egg shells are really beneficial to soil so I have been crushing them up and putting them on top of the dirt in my planter*. I figured if they have some benefit I mind as well use them for that instead of throwing them away.



Also are good for keeping snails out and little lizards/geckos in, also they are good for your garbage disposal.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 17, 2011)

Whats the deal with Salmonilla and raw eggs.  Im about at the end  of my rope cooking scrambled eggs every single morning.  Id rather just smash them raw.  Somebody school me on this.


----------



## Life (Feb 17, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Hasn't it been shown that dietary cholesterol intake has little to no effect on serum cholesterol levels?
> 
> Hell yes I eat whole eggs.  I used to eat 10-12 a day.



 I didn't read everything but yeah, there is no correlation. Besides, if you throw away the yolk you're throwing away all the good stuff anyway. There is no reason to eat only egg whites unless you are going calorie deficient and there are better ways to do that than throwing away the yolk anyway..


----------



## Life (Feb 17, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Whats the deal with Salmonilla and raw eggs.  Im about at the end  of my rope cooking scrambled eggs every single morning.  Id rather just smash them raw.  Somebody school me on this.



 I think the chance of you getting salmonellae is pretty low. That is of course assuming you're not: 1) Old, 2) Very young, or 3) have HIV and/or cancer. The only thing you might end up having is a biotin deficiency if you're just eating raw eggs. But if you're eating the yolks + the whites then I don't think thats an issue.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 17, 2011)

I bye tubs of 126 eggs boiled peeled already eat 10-13 a day most days

$30.00 whole tub


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 17, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Whats the deal with Salmonilla and raw eggs. Im about at the end of my rope cooking scrambled eggs every single morning. Id rather just smash them raw. Somebody school me on this.


 
I remember reading in some magazine article...maybe Flex, maybe MD...who knows..but there's an amino acid or something that your body can only digest when the eggs are cooked. I wish I could be more informative, if I find the article I'll post again.


----------



## Life (Feb 17, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I remember reading in some magazine article...maybe Flex, maybe MD...who knows..but there's an amino acid or something that your body can only digest when the eggs are cooked. I wish I could be more informative, if I find the article I'll post again.



 Thats biotin. What I was referring to in my above post. Just eat the whole egg and it isn't a big deal.


----------



## Blktaws6 (Feb 17, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I bye tubs of 126 eggs boiled peeled already eat 10-13 a day most days
> 
> $30.00 whole tub



where do you get one of them tubs at?  that would be nice to have.  prep is the worst part of boiled eggs.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> I was blessed with genetically high choleserol. At 25 yrs old my bad cholesterol was at 220. Supposed to be 100 and I'm not overweight. Doc put me on a pill and I'm in perfect range now. Since I went on the simvastatin I now eat more yellows but not every one. I also have 8 eggs every morning but only 4 yellows. I throw the shell away all the time. Lol


 
Ther is lots of calcium in them shells!!!


----------



## njc (Feb 18, 2011)

I eat only whole eggs because fuckit, that's why.


----------



## LAM (Feb 18, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Hasn't it been shown that dietary cholesterol intake has little to no effect on serum cholesterol levels?
> 
> Hell yes I eat whole eggs.  I used to eat 10-12 a day.



yes that was debunked a while ago....


I only eat whole eggs, why waste 50% of the protein?  balancing out the sat fat intake with unsaturated fats is so simple...


----------



## onthesetflickr (Feb 20, 2011)

Egg whites all the time. Cooked. Whole eggs are for my cheat day since they have more fat.


----------



## oden (Feb 22, 2011)

yep eat all the eggs you want-franco colombo in his nutrition book for bodybuilders said--There is more good stuff in 1 egg than most anything.


----------



## oden (Feb 25, 2011)

eggs are the cheepest & best bodybuilding food on earth!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 25, 2011)

I usually cook 5 eggs for Prince a day + an egg for each of our dogs in butter.  He seems to great.  I only eat the whites.  I have eating issues, so I try to avoid things I feel I do need excess of, so that satisfies me.  I boil and peel quiet a bit per week for quick snacking fixes.


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 3, 2011)

its is completely fine to eat whole eggs.  it just raise good cholesterol. more protein and nutrients....and more stank farting..


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 3, 2011)

I do a 50/50 blend. However, the whole yoak, yellow yoak, has fat burning properties in it. If I could just choose though, I prefer whole egg. Ive tryed many times overthe years to eat egg whites, nasty as hell to me.. I cant even taste a boiled egg without wanting to vomit!!!


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 3, 2011)

All I know is that egg whites don't have much taste.

And poached eggs taste amazing.  The choice is obvious for me at least.


----------



## jagbender (Mar 4, 2011)

tigger1 said:


> its is completely fine to eat whole eggs. it just raise good cholesterol. more protein and nutrients....and more stank farting..


 

true that!


----------



## big60235 (Mar 4, 2011)

I really just can't handle eating all egg whites because it just looks weird. It is totally mental so I add in a couple of yokes but normally don't eat them. 

BTW - making an appointment for the mental part.


----------



## andreaus (Jun 5, 2011)

hey man some of the guys i used to know where gettin through 3 dozen a day  and thats no shit,


----------

